# 1989 Vukcan 750



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, additional 2:1 is recommended.
You need about 4:1 to 5:1 reduction in a motorbike, otherwise you will have poor acceleration and a very hot motor and controller.


----------

